# I need help!



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I just don't even know what to do... Tini has gone from a 80% house broken dog to a 10% trained dog. 

The past two weeks she has been peeing and pooping whereever/whenever she wants. I am getting so frustrated. I had mentioned a few months ago that she had a few accidents on my bed, but it has been over a month since her last one until this week... she has had TWO. Also, yesterday she stared with the eatting her own poop. I will read over the other threads to see how I can break this habit. 

My roommate and Milo are gone till Wednesday so I think I am going to have to put her in her crate no matter how much barking she does. Or, thinking this through, maybe I will put her crate in the laundry room, keep the door open so she can use a potty pad if she needs to and gate it off. 

Last night at 7:00 and then again at 4:30am is when I caught her eatting her poop. I swear the one at 4:30 she intentionally pooped out so she could eat something.... 

I am just so frustrated. Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh man... gross.. Sounds like Tini and Bella are being bad together! I have no idea how to help you out... Kodie never tried eating his poo. He runs away from it..haha.. I am glad to hear that Tini likes to eat... Kodie is too picky.







Its so fustrating. I really hope Tini listens and gets her act together!!! ..haha


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww that is frustrating! We haven't had aproblem with Caesar eating his poo, but I have heard there is stuff u can sprinkle on their food and after they eat it it makes their poo taste bad. What if you get a puppy pad and buy that puppy potty training spray? Puppy pads already have the scent in them to let them know that that is where they want to go potty. THere is also a spray that has the scent to make them want to go potty in whatever spot you spray it that you can buy (which we use on our human puddle pads for Caesar when we are at someone elses house - he tends to forget where I put the pad when he has to poo...when hes gotta go, hes gotta go.). Good luck!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 14 2005, 10:57 AM
> *oh man... gross..  Sounds like Tini and Bella are being bad together!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29666*


[/QUOTE]

I just read Bellas post... they really are...







They are like pooping machines!!! 



> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jan 14 2005, 11:02 AM
> *What if you get a puppy pad and buy that puppy potty training spray?  Puppy pads already have the scent in them to let them know that that is where they want to go potty.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29668*


[/QUOTE]

I need to go to the pet store on the way home from work... can I just get it there? Is there a certain brand or store I should go to? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Jan 14 2005, 10:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read Bellas post... they really are...







They are like pooping machines!!! 



> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jan 14 2005, 11:02 AM
> *What if you get a puppy pad and buy that puppy potty training spray?  Puppy pads already have the scent in them to let them know that that is where they want to go potty.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29668*


[/QUOTE]

I need to go to the pet store on the way home from work... can I just get it there? Is there a certain brand or store I should go to? 

Thank you for your help!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29675
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes you can get both the spray and the pads from a pet store. We bought the spray from Petsmart just a couple weeks ago. We just realized that the reason he will sometimes poo other places than his pad when we are at other people's home is because he can't find hte pad when he has to go since he is at a new place. Thats when we began putting a puppy pad (they are smaller and have the scent) on top of his big human puddle pad so he could find where it was at when he had to go. We just bought the smallest bottle of spray to make sure that would have the same effect as the puppy pads. I am not sure what brand, I would think they would all work about the same, I believe there were 3 to choose from. We get our puppy pads from Walmart, we just buy the cheapest ones ( I think they are cheaper there than a pet store, but Walmart does not carry the puppy training spray). I hope this helps, I know it helped with Caese as far as always pooing on the pad. He never peed anywhere else, just pooed sometimes.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you so much! 
I have the 'human' pads. I will definitly get the spray tonight though. I am really hoping for a good weekend of training while Milo and my roommate are gone... we shall see.... I will probably be on SM all weekend needing pointers....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 14 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Thank you so much!
> I have the 'human' pads. I will definitly get the spray tonight though. I am really hoping for a good weekend of training while Milo and my roommate are gone... we shall see.... I will probably be on SM all weekend needing pointers....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29685*


[/QUOTE]
You are very welcome.







Yeah the human pads work out alittle better because they are quite a bit bigger than the puppy pads.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Just called the vet about the 'peeing' situation... last time I was there for Tini's bladder infection he said she is up a lot at night again to call him... 

waiting to hear back...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good idea to check for a bladder infection. 

If there is not one, then go back to the basics and treat her like a new puppy. Put her on a schedule of pottying and be right there with her to reward her and pick up the stool. Restrict her freedom.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Natalie, the idea to use that puppy training spray is excellent.

We used it for Sylphide and it really worked!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 14 2005, 09:44 AM
> *I just don't even know what to do... Tini has gone from a 80% house broken dog to a 10% trained dog.
> 
> The past two weeks she has been peeing and pooping whereever/whenever she wants. I am getting so frustrated. I had mentioned a few months ago that she had a few accidents on my bed, but it has been over a month since her last one until this week... she has had TWO. Also, yesterday she stared with the eatting her own poop. I will read over the other threads to see how I can break this habit.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have heard dogs eat their poop when they aren't getting enough vitamins. Flurry used to enjoy a poo poo platter every now & then, I bought him vitamins and it is not happening very often, in the last month he hasn't eaten any, thank God. I couldn't stand it. 
Flurry was in a pet shop for 9 mths of his life and I think that is where he developed this horrible eating habit. He also was not at all housebroken. I bought a doggie door and he trained within 2 weeks. Sometimes they act out if something changes. It is hard to say. I would think if anything changed, diet, routine, anything that could cause this behavior change otherwise consult you vet maybe it is an infection or urinary problem.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

poopoo platter


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Im sorry I know the situation is not funny, but that comment just triggered something inside of me







I hope things work out for the little furbabies!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 14 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Good idea to check for a bladder infection.
> 
> If there is not one, then go back to the basics and treat her like a new puppy. Put her on a schedule of pottying and be right there with her to reward her and pick up the stool. Restrict her freedom.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29758*


[/QUOTE]

Going back to "brand new puppy" stage. She isn't whimpering/crying like she did last time, so the doctor just said to start fresh and see what happens... 




> _Originally posted by zsazsasmom_@Jan 14 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Im sorry I know the situation is not funny, but that comment just triggered something inside of me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ahaha!! It's okay! I got a chuckle out of it. I decided not to go out tonight so I could stay at home with her and watch her. I went out right after work and bought the spray, and she has already pee'd 2 times on the puppy pad. I'm crossing my fingers. 

She is in for some SERIOUS Mama time with me until Wednesday. I am really going to focus, and I know it takes time, but I really feel like having a few days just the two of us is really going to do this whole "potty-issue" a whole lotta good! 

Thanks everyone!


----------

